# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Φίλιππος [Empress Queen, Queen Eagle, Philippos]

## Nicholas Peppas

It is so unusual that there has not been a thread yet for _one of the great Greek passenger ships of the post-war passenger ship_….  Yes, I know that pictures of this boat have appeared in the _K-Line_ thread and elsewhere, but donΆt you think we should combine everything together?

_Philippos_ in Piraeus in all its glory!
FilipposNew.jpg

What a good looking ship, what a handsome ship _Philippos_ was… {I know, I know, ships are female, but Philippos was a prince!}. From 1955 to 1972 she graced the Greek waters…  What a great tribute to *Philippos Kavounides* the founder of this great company, whose name this ship took!

_Philippos_ was launched as _Empress Queen_ by Ailsa Shipbuilding at Troon, Scotland on February 29th, 1940. She had 1,781 tons, a length of 85.9 m and a width of 11.5 m. A big ship in those days! And what a glorious ship…  She had an exceptional 20 knot service speed _which made her the fastest passenger ship in Greece all the way to 1965_!  {{Dear friends, with all due respect I do not understand why you are so excited about _Adonis_ and not about _Philippos_!}}

She had been ordered by Campbell as a fast ship in the South England to France routes. But the war did not allow this. Instead she served during the war as a troopship, particularly between Stranraer and Larne.

Here is her _Miramar_ entry (Miramar reversed the first two names and I have corrected this here.




> IDNo:         5277270     Year:     1940
> Name:         EMPRESS QUEEN     Launch Date:     29.2.40
> Type:         Passenger ship     Date of completion:     7.40
> Flag:     GBR         Keel:     
> Tons: 1781     Link:     1015
> DWT:         Yard No:     430
> Length overall:     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     85.9         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam: 11.5     Builder: Ailsa
> ...


From 1947 to 1950 she was put on the English South Coast service among smaller resorts in the area including Brighton and others, but she was too large and found to be poorly manouvrable. Thus, she was moved to Torquay on the South Devon coast in 1951 for longer cruises, especially to the Channel Islands. These routes were not sufficiently profitable.

_Empress Queen_ in 1940
Empress Queen 1940.jpg

_Empress Queen_ in Swansea in 1947
Empress Quenn Philippos in Swansea 1947.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Empress Queen_ in 1946
philippos1.jpg

_Queen Eagle_ during the war
Queen Eagle during war.jpg

How great for us! The _Empress Queen_ was sold to Kabounides Line leaving Bristol on April 3, 1955. She was re-engined with diesels and named _Philippos_. 

Philippos5.jpg

All sources write:



> Destroyed by Fire - 23/02/1972
> Reduced to a burnt out wreck after a fire ignited during maintenance work


Spare me the memory... I know you have photos... Please do not show them..

If you want to keep the memory alive, what about uploading the great photo of *Philippos* in front of the Piazza di San Marco of Venice? I do not have it.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here are various schedules of _Philippos_

19550812 Kavounides Phil.jpg 19550824b Phil.jpg 19590812d Kav Phil.jpg
August 12, 1955 .........................August 24, 1955 .....................August 12, 1959 

19620811d Kav.jpg 19630811e Kav Phil.jpg
August 11, 1962........................ August 11, 1963

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ *ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ*
Νηολόγιο Πειραιώς *1286*

O205.jpg

23 Φεβρουαρίου του 1972 ενώ εκτελούσε επισκευαστικές εργασίες στον Αγ. Γεώργιο Κερατσινίου, έπιασε φωτιά, υπαίτια θεωρήθηκε κάποια φιάλη οξυγόνου. Οι φιλότιμες προσπάθειες που έγιναν για την κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς δεν απέδωσαν. Ρυμουλκά τότε οδήγησαν το πλοίο στην Πούντα της Σαλαμίνας. Εκεί η φωτιά ολοκλήρωσε το καταστροφικό της έργο και κατέστρεψε το Φίλιππος.

O206.jpg

Το Φίλιππος σε καρτ ποστάλ της εταιρείας Κ - LINES.

O207.jpg

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του *Φίλιππος*, Νεοφερμενο στο λιμανι του πειραια Απριλιος 1955. 
O208.jpg

Πηγή: Περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice framed ad of *Philippos* among all other, plain ads of August 14, 1958 in _Kathimerini_ obviously attracts someone's attention.

19580814 Philippos.jpg

And when the voyage is to magic places like Venice, then there is no question we will go, provided our budget allows it...

This is "the famous" photo of *Philippos* in front of the Piazza di San Marco of Venice. This is a carelessly taken picture from page 290 of the second volume of the (Greek) _Encyclopedia Papyros Larousse_ of 1963.  If you have a nice, clear copy of this one (in bigger size), please upload it.

Philippos in Venezia.jpg




> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Φίλιππος
> 
> O208.jpg
> 
> Πηγή: Περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ


Thanks a lot for all the great pictures. I knew "_you_  would come through". By the way, in the last photo, why is the name  written like this? Fake pictures, poor painting job, just starting the  change to the white _Philippos_? What?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, the picture of the black hulled Philippos was taken right after it was bought by Kavounidis, before the conversion.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, the picture of the black hulled Philippos was taken right after it was bought by Kavounidis, before the conversion.


Thanks a lot!   N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απόκομα από την εφημερίδα ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ, σχετικά με τη φωτιά στο Φίλιππος. 23 Φεβρουαριου 1972.

O214.jpg
O214β.jpg
O215.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tι λεμε τωρα!Αυτα ουτε στον υπνο μας δεν τα ειχαμε δει! Σιγουρα ο χρηστης GIANNHSMANTZOURIS που ειναι φαν του φιλιππος θα παθει πλακα σημερα :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του *Φίλιππος*, Νεοφερμενο στο λιμανι του πειραια Απριλιος 1955. 
> O208.jpg


APOLLON, I believe this is another shot of two ships the same week, or a few days apart, during their conversion in 1955!

This is a 1955 photograph of _Teti_ just bought and painted by _Typaldos_, _but still with her old name_. To her right, the very dark, very dirty _Empress Queen_ has arrived from the UK and its conversion has started. _Kavounides_ did one thing immediately! He changed her name to _Philippos_ using some white paint as background and painting the name on top!

Both of them were wonderful British vessels that served the Greek seas quite well as _Adriatiki_ and _Philippos

_Teti and Philippos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Great Nicholas...

----------


## Ellinis

> APOLLON, I believe this is another shot of two ships the same week, or a few days apart, during their conversion in 1955!


Και επειδή η ζωή κάνει κύκλους, όταν ήρθε η ώρα να ψηλώσει η πλώρη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, οι εργασίες έγιναν και πάλι δίπλα στο ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ...

Kanaris-phil-adri.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

Με το "ψήλωμα" της πλώρης, το καράβι έχασε όμως κάτι από τη ομορφιά του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και επειδή η ζωή κάνει κύκλους, όταν ήρθε η ώρα να ψηλώσει η πλώρη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, οι εργασίες έγιναν και πάλι δίπλα στο ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ...
> 
> Kanaris-phil-adri.jpg
> πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ
> 
> Με το "ψήλωμα" της πλώρης, το καράβι έχασε όμως κάτι από τη ομορφιά του.


Since you are more of an expert in maritime technology, please explain to me what is achieved by raising the bow. I agree it did not look good on Philippos

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, απο θέματα ναυπηγικής έχω μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Υποθέτω πως είχε να κάνει με τη διαγωγή του σε κακοκαιρία. Ίσως τα κύμματα να πέρναγα "ζωντανά" πάνω από την κοντή πλώρη..., ίσως να λέω μπούρδες και να ήταν κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Philippos_ as I remember her at the beginning of her Greek career, long before the "raised" bow!

Philippos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Philippos_ as I remember her at the beginning of her Greek career, long before the "raised" bow!
> 
> Philippos.jpg


Nicholas Μπραβο!  The picture is perfect!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, what a superb photo. Any chance of a sharper image?

Many thanks Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Will do my best from the home scanner this weekend

_Apollon_. Thanks. Check the _Apollo_ thread in a few minutes and you will see my two _Lisieux_ photos that show a ship very similar in appearance to Philippos (except "fatter").

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως το 1959 το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ είχε ναυλωθεί για μια σειρά από κρουαζιέρες στη Swans Hellenic Cruises. 

Να θυμίσω πως ο φίλος Roi Baudoin είχε ανεβάσει μια ωραία φωτο του πλοίου *εδώ* .

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και εγω ειχα απελπιστει.Νομιζα πως κανενα πλοιο δεν ειχε το ονομα μου.Αλλα.............

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ισως και μπορει να κραταγαν την πλωρη κατω και να μην την αφηναν να <δουλεψει> παντως οι μετασκευες της εποχης πρεπει να ηταν λιγο επιφοβες.Ο γνωστος πλοιαρχος του μιαουλης Παναγης Παπαδατος ,ο μαυρος το παρατσουκλι του, σε μια συνεντευξη ειχε αναφερθει στην προβληματικη ευσταθεια του μυρτιδιωτισα στη φορτωση.Εγω θυμαμαι απο φωτο το ελλας να γερνει μονιμα, το αικατερινη με κοσμο να γερνει  και το γλαρο να ζαλιζει και τον φωτογραφο απο την κλιση.Μηπως οι ναυπηγοι του φορουμ νεωτεροι και παλαιοτεροι ξερουν κατι περισσοτερο να μας πουνε?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Philippos_ schedules on November 23, 1963

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is "the famous" photo of *Philippos* in front of the Piazza di San Marco of Venice. This is a carelessly taken picture from page 290 of the second volume of the (Greek) _Encyclopedia Papyros Larousse_ of 1963.  If you have a nice, clear copy of this one (in bigger size), please upload it.Philippos in Venezia.jpg


_Philippos_ in Venice. This is a better photograph of the above from this week's UK Ebay. I have magnified the original photo with an associated loss of clarity.

Philippos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Φιλιππος...το 1958 εχοντας ροτα στον Ισθμο της Κορινθου_ 

Philippos 1958 K.Megalokonomou.jpg

_Φωτογραφια Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

KATAPLHKTIKH!!! ANEKTIMHTHS AXIAS!
Fainetai na einai of _Filippos_ molis eixe f0asei edw giati then exei ginei kammia allagh sto Aggliko skari ektos apo to onma, to xrwma kai ta siniala! Sygkrinete me auto http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...97&postcount=9

----------


## Appia_1978

Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!! Παραλίγο να μου έρθει ταμπλάς όταν την είδα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες σκηνες απο το εργο της Finos Film (1964) *Το Δολωμα* που δειχνουν το *Φιλιππος* καθως φευγει απο τον Πειραια για την Ροδο.

P1.jpg

P2.jpg

P3.jpg

Το φιλμ ηταν του Αλεκου Σακελλαριου (οχι απο τα καλυτερα του).
 Πρωταγωνιστουσαν η Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη, ο Αλεκος Αλεξανδρακης, ο Ντινος Ηλιοπουλος, ο Βαγγελης Βουλγαριδης, ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης, ο εξαιρετος Αρης Μαλλιαγρος του Εθνικου Θεατρου, ο Περικλης Χριστοφοριδης, ο Δημητρης Νικολαιδης, ο Νικος Φερμας, ο Αθηνοδωρος Προυσαλης, _και σε πρωτες εμφανισεις ο Αγγελος Αντωνοπουλος και ο Σταυρος Παραβας_!

Μουσικη του Κωστα Καπνιση

P5.jpg

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4%...89%CE%BC%CE%B1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες ακομα σκηνες απο το εργο της Finos Film (1964) *Το Δολωμα* που δειχνουν το *Φιλιππος* καθως φευγει απο τον Πειραια για την Ροδο.

P4.jpg

P6.jpg

P10.jpg

P11.jpg

P12.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραθετω εδω μια σκηνη απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Σωκρατη Καψασκη  _Ο Ταυρομαχος Προχ_*ωρει* του 1963. Απιθανα κακο εργο (ο τιτλος δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το εργο εκτος απο το οτι ο πρωταγωνιστης εμφανιζεται για πεντε λεπτα στην Ανδαλουσια (!) ) _αλλα οι σκηνες παλαιων Ελληνικων πλοιων αξιζουν_!!!  Παιζουν ο Κωστας Χατζηχρηστος, η Nannette Doric, ο Νικος Φερμας, και η Μαρικα Νεζερ. 

Εδω ενα πλανο του *Φιλιππος* του Καβουνιδη_

_________________

_I am attaching here one still from the Greek movie _The Toreador advances_ (O Tauromahos prohorei) of 1963.

Here you see _Filippos_ of _Kavounides

_Philippos1.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου, χαρισμένο στους BEN BRUCE, TSS Apollon, Ellinis, Roi Baudoin

IMAGE37.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανη φωτογραφια του Φιλιππος    σε  ευχαριστουμε φιλε GIANNHSMANTZOURIS .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον *GIANNHSMANTZOURIS* για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του *"Φίλιππου*" στο Καρλάβασι".

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον *Nicholas Peppas* για τα υπέροχα πλάνα του *"Φίλιππου"* από την ταινία *"Το Δόλωμα".*

----------


## nikosnasia

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 115 ΤΟΥ 2002 ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 138.
E 2002 115-138.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PHILIPPOS στο καρλοβασι σαμου.Μια φωτο απο το αρχειο του μεγαλου συλλεκτη Γιαννη Γρηγοριου


philippos6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> PHILIPPOS στο καρλοβασι σαμου.Μια φωτο απο το αρχειο του μεγαλου συλλεκτη Γιαννη Γρηγοριου
> philippos6.jpg


Of course this is a very nice photo  of *Philippos* that I had not seen before. But I have a small problem with _the raised bow_ that was added a few years after she came to Greece. Structurally it has no reason (except for wave protection while passing Cavo d'Oro). But it makes the ship look uneven and a bit disproportionate.

Regardless, this is a nice photograph. Thanks a lot!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεσα σε αυτο το ,σωστα ,ασχημο κομματι της πλωρης μπηκαν καποιες καμπινες επιβατων

----------


## gtogias

> Απόκομα από την εφημερίδα ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ, σχετικά με τη φωτιά στο Φίλιππος. 23 Φεβρουαριου 1972.
> 
> O214.jpg
> O214β.jpg
> O215.jpg


Λεπτομέρειες για την πυρκαγιά που κατέστρεψε το Φίλιππος στην εφημερίδα Μακεδονία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 24ης Φεβρουαρίου 1972:

1972 02 24 Μακεδονία σελ 1.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

14 Αυγουστου 1966, οταν το *Φιλιππος* εκανε αγονες γραμμες!

19660814 Kabounides.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το Φίλιππος στο λιμάνι του Αγιου Κηρυκου.
Η φώτο πρέπει να είναι λίγο πριν ολκληρωθεί το λιμάνι ,λογικά στην δεκαετία του 60'

Αγιος κήρυκος-Φιλιππος.jpg

Αγιος κήρυκος-Φιλιππος resize.jpg

Αρχείο Χρήστου Μαλαχία

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιος και παλι ο silver 24.Eκει που ειναι δεμενο ειναι που σημερα ειναι ο μεγαλος μολος?

----------


## sylver23

Σωστά Κώστα! :Wink:  :Wink: Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

Από μια φωτογραφία του αρχείου του ΟΛΠ, το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ποζάρει σημαιοστολισμένο, πρωτού δεχτεί τη μετασκευή της πλώρης του, κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.

Αφιερωμένη στον φανατικό φίλου του καραβιού, GIANNISMANTZOURIS

philippos close.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Από μια φωτογραφία του αρχείου του ΟΛΠ, το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ποζάρει σημαιοστολισμένο, πρωτού δεχτεί τη μετασκευή της πλώρης του, κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον φανατικό φίλου του καραβιού, GIANNISMANTZOURIS
> 
> philippos close.jpg



Παντως ηταν πιο ωραιο αμετασκευαστο.Για λιγες καμπινες στην πλωρη χαλασε η αρμονια του ομορφου αγγλικου σκαριου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ του Φιλιππου απο την ιστοσελιδα της Ικαριας
http://www.nikaria.gr/index.php?pageid=65


For our friend Henry Casciaro, This a great photo of Philippos from a Web site on Ikaria!
http://www.nikaria.gr/index.php?pageid=65

Filippos.jpg
Filippos sized.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas many thanks for the lovely photo. Its a great atmospheric shot of this handsome vessel.

All the best
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ 1960: ΠΡΟ 50 ΕΤΩΝ
1/1/1960  Ελευθερια

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ

19600101.gif

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχουμε τη χαρά να έχουμε στα χέρια μας τον συλλεκτικό τόμο που εξέδωσε ο *Ο.Λ.Π.* για την τριακονταετία *1930-1960.
*
Αυτή τη φορά σκανάραμε απευθείας τη φωτογραφία από το πρωτότυπο.
Είναι η φωτογραφία που έχει ανεβεί ξανά εδώ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...0%EF%F2&page=2

Ο σημαιοστολισμένος *"Φίλιππος"* ανάμεσα στο *"Αδριατική"* και στον *"Κανάρη".*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο *GIANNISMANTZOURIS.*

Φίλιππος.jpg

_Ο.Λ.Π. 1930-1960
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχουμε τη χαρά να έχουμε στα χέρια μας τον συλλεκτικό τόμο που εξέδωσε ο *Ο.Λ.Π.* για την τριακονταετία *1930-1960.
> *
> Ο σημαιοστολισμένος *"Φίλιππος"* ανάμεσα στο *"Αδριατική"* και στον *"Κανάρη".*
> 
> _Ο.Λ.Π. 1930-1960
> _


Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια Roi Baudoin.  Ελπιζουμε οτι θα μας τιμησεις και με αλλες απο αυτο το βιβλιο.

Το *Φιλιππος* μετα το μεγαλωμα και την υπερυψωση της πλωρης του
Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/  που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay για την Τουρκια

Piraeus5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην πρύμνη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ κάνω λάθος ή βλέπω το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Ευθημιάδη;

Kαι μια ερώτηση-κουϊζ για όσους θέλουν, γιατί από μια εποχή και μετά ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ έδενε στα λιμάνια με τη δεξιά μπάντα;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι ¶ρη, ο Μινώταυρος είναι. Όσο για το κουίζ περιμένουμε...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από ένα σημείο και μετά, θα πρέπει να είχαν ανοίξει μία πλαϊνή θύρα (σαν μεγάλο μπαρκαρίζο) ώστε να γίνονται πιο γρήγορα οι φορτοεκφορτώσεις.
Το άνοιγμα αυτό ήταν στη δεξιά πλευρά και διακρίνεται σε κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανεβεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά είχαν ανοίξει ένα μπαρκαρίζο, αλλά απ'οτι φαίνεται όχι μόνο για εμπορεύματα αλλά και για λίγα αυτοκίνητα. 

Ας δούμε και πως είχε διαμορφωθεί το μικρό αυτό γκαράζ στο 2ο deck. Λογικά δεν πρέπει να έπαιρνε πάνω από 5-6 οχήματα.

garage.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Φιλιππος_

Το ταχυτερο Ελληνικο απιβατηγο! Πραγματι!  Στις 11 Ιουνιου 1959

Και οπως σημειωσε και ο _ellinis_ καποτε... "τα αυτοκινητα εισερχονται εις το γκαραζ του πλοιου απο της πλευρας"

19590611 Philippos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η αφιξη του *Φιλιππου* στην Ελλαδα, απο την Ελευθερια της 20ης Απριλιου 1955

19550420 Philippos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Φιλιππος, Αικατερινη* και *Γλαρος* στις 16 Οκτωβριου 1960


19601016 Kavounides.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Ε/Γ Φιλιππος...το 1958 εχοντας ροτα στον Ισθμο της Κορινθου_ 
> 
> Philippos 1958 K.Megalokonomou.jpg
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_


Beautiful shot of the Phillipos George......Well done and many thanks!

Henry :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Ε/Γ Φιλιππος...το 1958 εχοντας ροτα στον Ισθμο της Κορινθου_ 
> Philippos 1958 K.Megalokonomou.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_


Ωραιοτατο πλοιο... Προ των γελειων αλλαγων της πλωρης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια μου, ο *Φιλιππος* του Καβουνιδη, σε μια σπανια ποζα του 1955, βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι της Υδρας!!!

One of my absolutely favorite Greek ships, *Philippos* of Kavounides, in a rare photo from Hydra in 1955

Source:  Museum of Oslo !!!   (more about this in a little while)

Filippos at Hydra 1955.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια!!! Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas

----------


## Ellinis

O ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ αναχωρεί με φοντό την... Τήνο μήπως;  :Confused: 

Philippos WPS.jpg
Από το βιβλίο The World's Passenger Ships

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η Τήνος ¶ρη. Η εκκλησία δεξιά δεν είναι το μοναστήρι και βλέπω χαμηλά βουνά από πίσω και όχι τα ψηλά της Τήνου. Τι λέει επ΄αυτού ο TSS APOLLON?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεν ειναι η Τηνος ομως η εικονα που μας χαρισες φιλε Ellinis ειναι πανεμορφη!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια παρέα φωτογραφίζεται μπροστά στην πρύμνη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ το 1969 και μας δίνουν την ευκαιρία να δούμε από κοντά κάποιες λεπτομέριες του καραβιού όπως το ωραίο πρυμνιό πηδάλιο.

filipos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## idrohoos

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ (1).jpg ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ (2).jpg ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ.jpg 

Τό ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στόν αγιο κήρυκο τέλη δεκαετίας '60.Ηταν τό πρώτο καράβι πού πλαγιοδέτησε στό λιμάνι μέ τό έργο ημιτελές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικες φωτο για ενα ιστορικο βαπορι.Ομως στην 2η φωτο του idrohoos που τον ευχαριστουμε, ειναι εμφανες οτι η μετασκευη- σηκωμα της πλωρης δεν το κολακευει και πολυ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Φιλίππου το 1961 στο λιμάνι της Βηρυτού σε κάποια από τις λίγες κρουαζιέρες που έκανε:

πηγή shipsnostalgia
Phillippos_at_Beirut_1961.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Φιλίππου το 1961 στο λιμάνι της Βηρυτού σε κάποια από τις λίγες κρουαζιέρες που έκανε:
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia
> Phillippos_at_Beirut_1961.jpg


Φίλε TSS QAM ενδιαφέρουσα φωτό. Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι σε κάποιες προσεγγίσεις του στην Χίο μεταξύ 1966-68 μάλλον σε σκάντζα του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ή έκτακτου ταξιδιού

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Επιχρωματισμενη φωτογραφια με τo  Δ/Π Φιλιππος στο λιμανι της     Τηνου 

_PHILIPPOS at Tinos - Photo K.Megalokonokou.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου  _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Επιχρωματισμενη φωτογραφια με τo Δ/Π Φιλιππος στο λιμανι της Τηνου 
> 
> _PHILIPPOS at Tinos - Photo K.Megalokonokou.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου_


Kαταπληκτική δουλειά έκανες όπως πάντα που σίγουρα θα αρέσει ιδιαίτερα σε συγκεκριμένο φίλο του πλοίου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Kαταπληκτική δουλειά έκανες όπως πάντα που σίγουρα θα αρέσει ιδιαίτερα σε συγκεκριμένο φίλο του πλοίου.


_Ελπιζω να αρεσει στον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS!!!_

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

> _Ελπιζω να αρεσει στον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS!!!_


 Φυσικα και μου αρεσει φιλε T.s.s. Apollon!!! Και σε ευχαριστω!!! 
Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι απο  καποια προσεγγιση του Δ/Π Φιλιππος   που εκανε στο νησι της Τηνου σχετικη με εκδρομη  της εργατικης εστιας

----------


## τοξοτης

Σαν *QUEEN EAGLE*  σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση

* http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Eagle-01.html*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το τελος του αγαπητου πλοιου _Φιλιππος_ οπως αναφερεται στο πρωτο τευχος του _Ναυτικου Τυπου_ της 1ης Μαρτιου 1972.

19720301 Philippos Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## bluefish56

Hello!     Phillipos was a fast turbine ship, but she was rebuilt with new engines : What engines, H.P. and speed?
Thanks for a information. The old greek ships were fascinating.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Hello! Phillipos was a fast turbine ship, but she was rebuilt with new engines : What engines, H.P. and speed?
> Thanks for a information. The old greek ships were fascinating.


She was refitted with Crossley diesel engines,3100 bhp and had speed 17 kts.

----------


## idrohoos

Tό Φίλιππος στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τό 1969.

img026 (1).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tό Φίλιππος στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τό 1969.
> 
> img026 (1).jpg


Αυτη παιρνει τι βραβειο.  Και το πλοιο φαινεται τοσο μεγαλο....

Κια μ αυτη την ευκαιρια ιδου και δυο φωτογραφιες που δεν τις ειχαμε δει παλια...
Απο το http://7seasvessels.com/?p=126489

*Queen Eagle 1940*
Queen Eagle 1940.jpg

*Φιλιππος*
Philippos.jpg

ΥΓ: Θα παρακαλουσα τους αλλους ειδικους να αποφυγουν σχολια για τις χρονιες των φωτογραφιων. Σημασια εχει οτι βλεπουμε το πλοιο...

----------


## τοξοτης

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ απο τους φίλους idrohoos και Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.lifestoriesandmemories.co.uk/94/6/story/Alec-Lewis.asp    διαβάζουμε :
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................

      Empress Queen    , Campbell's first twin screw turbine driven ship was large and powerful and designed for the cross channel trade to France but then the Second World War intervened and she saw service as the Queen Eagle.


  Unfortunately when the war ended, she was not able to resume cross channel trading to France because passport restrictions were not lifted until 1955 by which time she had been tried out unsuccessfully in a number of other roles and eventually sold to the Greeks.

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο το1969.

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ΑΓ΄ΚΗΡΥ&#922.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο το1969.


Μεγαλοπρεπες το πλοιο!

----------


## Gallos952

*Old PC (my collection) of Piraeus with Philippos 
at her regular place and Kolokotronis at the back.*
JF@Paris.fr

Philippos & Kolokotronis. jpg.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

If you mean the black ship in the opposite dock, it is not KOLOKOTRONIS. I think it is AEGEUS also of Petros Potamianos' New Epirotiki. The low resolution of the photo does not help but I think the other two are ARCADIA and either AEGEON or AGGELIKA.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> If you mean the black ship in the opposite dock, it is not KOLOKOTRONIS. I think it is AEGEUS also of Petros Potamianos' New Epirotiki. The low resolution of the photo does not help but I think the other two are ARCADIA and either AEGEON or AGGELIKA.
> 
> Image1.jpg


*Okay for me. Aegeus is at the place of Kolokotronis 
another ship of Petros Potamianos. This is consistent.
Do you have any idea regarding Karaiskakis route to
Astypalia under Nomikos flag ? I'm trying to know
the right year(s). Thanks for your lightening.
Kind regards.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πλωριά πόζα του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ. Δεξιά μου φαίνεται οτι είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου και πίσω αριστερά ίσως το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.

PHILIPPOS1940A.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πλωριά πόζα του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ. Δεξιά μου φαίνεται οτι είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου και πίσω αριστερά ίσως το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.
> 
> PHILIPPOS1940A.jpg
> πηγή


 Πολύ όμορφη φωτό. Τα πλοία όντως είναι αυτά.

----------


## Gallos952

> _Philippos_ in Venice. This is a better photograph of the above from this week's UK Ebay. I have magnified the original photo with an associated loss of clarity.
> 
> Philippos.jpg


*And a perfect one of the ship on the way in to Venice 
port by the "Grand Canal" during the '50s.*
JF@Paris.fr

Philippos@ Venice.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Image* *from a slide,** not dated.*
JF@Paris.fr

Philippos@Rodos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Image* *from a slide,** not dated.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Philippos@Rodos.jpg


This is wonderful!  A very different photo indeed.

----------


## Gallos952

*Two views from a short sequence of a 1964 
Finos film : "Το Δόλωμα".*
JF@Paris.fr

Philippos 964.jpg Philippos 1964.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> *Image* *from a slide,** not dated.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Philippos@Rodos.jpg


A strange and unusual place to stop at Rhodes...   Out of the harbour, to the right....why so? :Bi Polo:

----------


## Gallos952

> A strange and unusual place to stop at Rhodes...   Out of the harbour, to the right....why so?


*This is true but who knows the reason why ? She was may be
waiting here before to come back at quay for embarkation.* 
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## nauxa

Ειναι φανερο οτι υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα με την αγκυρα, γι αυτο και η ανεμοσκαλα που κρεμεται απο την πρωρη και η βαρκα που γυροφερνει. 

Επισης, το site αυτο ειναι Ελληνοφωνο ή μηπως επρεπε και εγω να απαντησω στα Αγγλικα?

----------


## Gallos952

> Ειναι φανερο οτι υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα με την αγκυρα, γι αυτο και η ανεμοσκαλα που κρεμεται απο την πρωρη και η βαρκα που γυροφερνει. 
> 
> Επισης, το site αυτο ειναι Ελληνοφωνο ή μηπως επρεπε και εγω να απαντησω στα Αγγλικα?


*Anyway, the platform is open to ideas and documents exchange. No ? 
Then, hellenophone or anglophone, even if the anchor is blocked by a rock,
why have they thrown it there ? That was the question and this is still the
question.* 
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Αν προσέξετε τη φωτογραφία στη Ρόδο



> *Image* *from a slide,** not dated.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Philippos@Rodos.jpg


και τη συγκρίνετε με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία



> Μια πλωριά πόζα του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ. Δεξιά μου φαίνεται οτι είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου και πίσω αριστερά ίσως το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.
> 
> PHILIPPOS1940A.jpg
> πηγή


θα δείτε οτι δεν φαίνονται τα φιλιστρίνια που πάντα υπήρχαν από πλώρα μέχρι τα παράθυρα στο ύψος της γέφυρας. Επίσης δεν φαίνονται τα φιλιστρίνια που πάντα υπήρχαν κοντά στην ίσαλο γραμμή. Μάλλον κάποιος τα έχει σβήσει...

Για το πλοίο να πούμε οτι ανάμεσα στο κομοδέσιο της γέφυρας και το φουγάρο, ανάμεσα στις πλωριές βάρκες είχε μια πισίνα που έμενε άδεια όταν έκανε ακτοπλοΐα, με ένα δίχτυ προστατευτικό. Κάτω από τη γέφυρα ήταν η πρώτη θέση και πιο κάτω στη ίσαλο γραμμή είχε καμπίνες που μια θεία μου έλεγε "πληρώσαμε καμπίνα και κατεβήκαμε στο πηγάδι"!
Στο κατάστρωμα μετά τη τσιμινιέρα είχε ένα κουβούσι με ένα σαλονάκι με πλαστικό δάπεδο, καναπεδάκια γύρω - γύρω και δυο τραπεζάκια. Πίσω της φαίνεται μια τσιμινιέρα σε σχήμα "Η" που ερχόταν από τα μαγειρία.
Αμα προσέξετε στη φωτογραφία της Ρόδου φαίνεται οτι δεν έχει μπαρκαρίζο στην αριστερή μπάντα. Το είχε μόνο στη δεξιά και από εκεί έμπαιναν δυο αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφα οσα μας περιεγραψες φιλε GIANNHS MANTSOURIS! 
...σωστα λειπουν φινιστρινια  ...μαλλον καποιο υδατογραφημα θα υπηρχε και  με  το σβυσημο  που εγινε αλλοιωσε την κατα τ'αλλα πανεμορφη φωτογραφια και  εξαφανισε      φινιστρινια...!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Φιλιππος_ στις 27 Αυγουστου 1955 απο την _Φωνη του Αιγαιου_ της Μυτιληνης

19550827 Filippos Foni Aigaiou.jpg

*Φιλιππος* στις 24 Ιουνιου 1968 απο την _Προοδο_ της Χιου.

19680624 Adonis Filippos Proodos Xiou.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> _Φιλιππος_ στις 27 Αυγουστου 1955 απο την _Φωνη του Αιγαιου_ της Μυτιληνης
> 
> 19550827 Filippos Foni Aigaiou.jpg
> 
> *Φιλιππος* στις 24 Ιουνιου 1968 απο την _Προοδο_ της Χιου.
> 
> 19680624 Adonis Filippos Proodos Xiou.jpg


*Thanks a lot Nicolas. Those press* *schedules* *adverts are very 
precious and you're the best for that kind of searches. Dating 
is also very important to know. Many of them are published  
without mention on the site and it does not help much. 
I'm still trying to know when Karaiskakis was going to Astypalia
because of this. It was during  the Nomikos period but no more 
precision since I found this old thread. 
*JF@Paris.fr

----------


## johny1940

> *Image* *from a slide,** not dated.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Philippos@Rodos.jpg


Nα και η φωτογραφία πριν αφαιρεθεί το υδατογράφημα του πωλητή της στο e-bay. Καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και το που βρίσκετε τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε αν δεν είναι δικές σας...

752624756_o.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> Nα και η φωτογραφία πριν αφαιρεθεί το υδατογράφημα του πωλητή της στο e-bay. Καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και το που βρίσκετε τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε αν δεν είναι δικές σας...
> 
> 752624756_o.jpg


*Sorry but this is not exact. If you know to search on Google, 
you'll find it without filigree like on the one present on eBay.
I complain myself when any of my buys are captured to be
showed on the blog. I did it two times recently.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Θα παρακαλούσα να μη συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση δημοσίως. Νομίζω οτι είναι  οφθαλμοφανές από όλους οτι στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φίλε Gallos952 έχει γίνει  photoshop. Αν δεν είναι η ίδια με αυτή του ebay, ας μας υποδείξεις την  ιστοσελίδα όπου βρίσκεται, όπως εξάλλου θα έπρεπε να έχεις κάνει  εξαρχής. 
Αν κάποιο άλλο μέλος ανεβάζει φωτογραφίες σου και δεν  αναφέρει την προέλευση τους, να μας το υποδείξεις με προσωπικό μήνυμα  και η διοίκηση θα πράξει τα δέοντα. 

Ας προχωρήσουμε σε θέματα ναυτιλιακού ενδιαφέροντος με μια εξαιρετική πόζα του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ από το 1971 δια χειρώς του απαιτητικού φωτογράφου Trevor Jones μιας και το είχε χαρακτηρίσει "απαίσιο σλάιντ"... 

Philipos.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> Θα παρακαλούσα να μη συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση δημοσίως. Νομίζω οτι είναι  οφθαλμοφανές από όλους οτι στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φίλε Gallos952 έχει γίνει  photoshop. Αν δεν είναι η ίδια με αυτή του ebay, ας μας υποδείξεις την  ιστοσελίδα όπου βρίσκεται, όπως εξάλλου θα έπρεπε να έχεις κάνει  εξαρχής. 
> Αν κάποιο άλλο μέλος ανεβάζει φωτογραφίες σου και δεν  αναφέρει την προέλευση τους, να μας το υποδείξεις με προσωπικό μήνυμα  και η διοίκηση θα πράξει τα δέοντα. 
> 
> Ας προχωρήσουμε σε θέματα ναυτιλιακού ενδιαφέροντος με μια εξαιρετική πόζα του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ από το 1971 δια χειρώς του απαιτητικού φωτογράφου Trevor Jones μιας και το είχε χαρακτηρίσει "απαίσιο σλάιντ"... 
> 
> Philipos.jpg


*Thank you Aris for your moderate and necessary commentary. 
Another interesting picture of this beautiful ship, indeed. I saw 
Miaoulis to Astypalia but this one was surely incredible when 
disembarking passengers off shore with locals little boats under
the white village.* 
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr

----------


## Gallos952

> Nα και η φωτογραφία πριν αφαιρεθεί το υδατογράφημα του πωλητή της στο e-bay. Καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και το που βρίσκετε τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε αν δεν είναι δικές σας...
> 
> 752624756_o.jpg


*To finish with that and for your information, the original slide 
belongs to me since eBay's auction ending, tonight.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *To finish with that and for your information, the original slide 
> belongs to me since eBay's auction ending, tonight.*
> JF@Paris.fr



_Monsieur Congratulations you got it and at a good price! 
 I hope we will see it as well after you scanned it!_

----------


## Gallos952

> _Monsieur Congratulations you got it and at a good price! 
>  I hope we will see it as well after you scanned it!_


*Thanks ! Sorry if I took it agains't you but so, it's a rare document for collectors.
The animation is also very particular. Sailors are working around chain and anchor 
to settle a problem. Look at the small boat and the rope ladder along the chain with 
a febrile activity to succeed. * 
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Yes  is very rear and amazing slide!!!   This is  all yours!!!_  :Surprised:

----------


## Gallos952

*Another version of Queen Eagle picture.*
JF@Paris.fr

Queen Eagle - Philippos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Nα και η φωτογραφία πριν αφαιρεθεί το υδατογράφημα του πωλητή της στο e-bay. Καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και το που βρίσκετε τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε αν δεν είναι δικές σας...
> 
> 752624756_o.jpg



Το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ (PHLIPPOS ) χωρίς υδατογράφημα , μόνο μεγενθυμένη για να φαίνεται καλύτερα , απο photoship.co.uk

Philippos-03.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ilippos-03.jpg 

*Καλό είναι να ψάχνουμε πριν κατηγορήσουμε κάποιον για παραποίηση.*

----------


## johny1940

> Το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ (PHLIPPOS ) χωρίς υδατογράφημα , μόνο μεγενθυμένη για να φαίνεται καλύτερα , απο photoship.co.uk
> 
> Philippos-03.jpg
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ilippos-03.jpg 
> 
> *Καλό είναι να ψάχνουμε πριν κατηγορήσουμε κάποιον για παραποίηση.*


Mιας και απαντήσατε στο μήνυμα μου, θα πρέπει να σας πω οτι με μπερδέψατε... Η φωτογραφία που αρχικά δημοσίευσε στις 27/4 ο χρήστης Gallos952 έφερε υδατογράφημα πρόχειρα αφαιρεθέν. Αυτό σχολιάστηκε από διάφορα μέλη και το σχόλιο μου - το οποίο κακώς χαρακτηρίσατε κατηγορία - έγινε στις 29/4 ενώ την ίδια ημέρα ο Gallos952 ανέφερε οτι η φωτογραφία υπάρχει και αλλού - εκτός ebay- χωρίς υδατογράφημα αλλά δεν κατανόμασε το που. 
Στην ιστοσελίδα photoship.co.uk βλέπουμε εδώ http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ps%20P/slides/ το παρακάτω 



> 5/8/2014  1:01 PM        82407 Philippos-03.jpg


δηλαδή οτι ο ιστότοπος αυτός ανέβασε τη φωτογραφία χωρίς υδατογράφημα στις 8/5. 
Ελπίζω να έγινε αντιληπτό το συμπέρασμα... Ασχέτως αν ο Gallos952 έχει σήμερα στην κατοχή του την εν λόγω φωτογραφία, αρχικά την ανέβασε έχοντας αφαιρέσει το υδατογράφημα. Μικρό το κακό αν σκεφτεί κανείς τα "τέρατα" που γίνονται στο διαδίκτυο και απορώ που εσείς δίνεται σύνεχεια στο "θέμα".
Και ένα δεύτερο συμπέρασμα... καλό είναι να ψάχνουμε πριν γράψουμε κάτι "φωνάζοντας" με χρήση bold.

----------


## Ellinis

Παρακαλώ να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας που είναι το πλοίο. Αν κάποιος θέλει να συνεχίσει την κουβέντα περί υδατογραφημάτων κλπ υπάρχουν και τα π.μ. 
Να δούμε λοιπόν μια νοσταλγική άποψη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ να καταπλέει στον Πειραιά, μέσα από το αρχείο της Historical Steamship Society. Με ή χωρίς υδατογράφημα είναι νομίζω υπέεεεροχη!  :Single Eye: 

Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εαν την   δει καποιος φιλος θα χασει τον υπνο του...!!!   
Εικονα μεγαλειο!!!_

----------


## Gallos952

*Activity around Philippos is intense today and it's the right
time to publish the whole series of three slides shot during
this particular event at Rodos harbor with ship anchor. 
I just bought them recently.
I think that the problem came from the winch. Then, they
established a parallel rope to pull up the anchor.*  
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr

Philippos Rodos Anchor #1.png Philippos Rodos Anchor #2.png Philippos Rodos Anchor #3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Then, they
> established a parallel rope to pull up the anchor. [/B]


Ιt's usual procedure in order to free the anchor.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ιt's usual procedure in order to free the anchor.


Όντως φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, πεντένι περασμένο γύρω από την καδένα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, πεντένι περασμένο γύρω από την καδένα.


Aκριβώς έτσι φίλε ΤSS QAM κ μ'αρέσει στεριανοί να το περιγράφουν ναυτικά :Fat:  :Fat: .
Εγώ να καταλάβεις,πέρασα κάποτε από τα καράβια αλλά τώρα όταν ταξιδεύω κ ακούω πχ στον πάνω όροφο ή πάτωμα κλπ αισθάνομαι κάπως... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aκριβώς έτσι φίλε ΤSS QAM κ μ'αρέσει στεριανοί να το περιγράφουν ναυτικά.
> Εγώ να καταλάβεις,πέρασα κάποτε από τα καράβια αλλά τώρα όταν ταξιδεύω κ ακούω πχ στον πάνω όροφο ή πάτωμα κλπ αισθάνομαι κάπως...


 Νάναι καλά η ιστιοπλοία που μου δίδαξε τους ναυτικούς όρους. Το καλύτερο είναι όταν δείχνουν την πρύμη και λένε πάμε μπροστά?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νάναι καλά η ιστιοπλοία που μου δίδαξε τους ναυτικούς όρους. Το καλύτερο είναι όταν δείχνουν την πρύμη και λένε πάμε μπροστά?


A δεν το ήξερα. Δικαιολογημένα υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν γνωρίζει αλλά γιά το τελευταίο που λες,είναι θέμα αντίληψης πλέον!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στην Κέρκυρα το 1958, παρέα με το καλωδιακό ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ και λίγο KOΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.

philippos - thalis - corfu 1958.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο κοντινές πόζες του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ τραβηγμένες από τα υποστέγα του Τζελέπη. Το καράβι ετοιμαζόταν για μια εκδρομή της εργατικής εστίας όπως καταλαβαίνουμε από το πανό που κρέμεται στα ρέλια.

philippos - georgios - minos.jpg PHILIPPOS_05.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Δ/Π  ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ  σ'εναν αποπλου απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1969 σε μια νοσταλγικη  φωτογραφια του Κ.Μεγαλοκονομου

_ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ φωτο Κ Με&#9.jpg
_Για τον φιλο καραβολατρη GIANNHSMOYNTZOYRIS_

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία φωτογραφία! Το σκαρί δεξιά είναι κάποιο από τα γαλλικά αδελφάκια του Ευθυμιάδη;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ωραία φωτογραφία! Το σκαρί δεξιά είναι κάποιο από τα γαλλικά αδελφάκια του Ευθυμιάδη;


Πρέπει να είναι το ΑΝΚΩΝΑ ¶ρη ή με το προηγούμενο όνομα ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ. Και αυτό πρέπει να είναι μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή. 
Το  ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, μεταγενέστερα ΠΑΤΡΑ, είχε δύο ζεύγη λέμβων πρύμα (το ένα λίγο  μπροστά από το πρυμιό κατάρτι) ενώ το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ ένα. Το ΠΑΤΡΑ είχε μία  έξτρα λέμβο ψηλά στην υπερκατασκευή.
 Αν λάβουμε υπόψιν την χρονιά πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρατηρώντας τις λεπτομέρειες της πρύμης καλύτερα επί ΜΜ, πριν τις μετασκευές Ευθυμιάδη, τελικά πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τα ΔΕΛΦΟΙ ή ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ που παραλήφθηκαν το 1968-69 ενώ τά άλλα δύο παραλήφθηκαν το 1970. Οπότε αν η φωτό του Φιλίππου είναι το 69 τότε είναι ένα από τα δύο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρατηρώντας τις λεπτομέρειες της πρύμης καλύτερα επί ΜΜ, πριν τις μετασκευές Ευθυμιάδη, τελικά πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τα ΔΕΛΦΟΙ ή ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ που παραλήφθηκαν το 1968-69 ενώ τά άλλα δύο παραλήφθηκαν το 1970. Οπότε αν η φωτό του Φιλίππου είναι το 69 τότε είναι ένα από τα δύο.


Κ εμένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου αφού κάποιες φορές μόνο αυτά από τα πρώην της ΜΜ έδεναν εκεί.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ήταν την εποχή που η ακτή Τζελέπη και τα λεμονάδικα ήταν πλημμυρισμένα από τα καράβια του Ευθυμιάδη, όπως και απέναντι η ακτή Μιαούλη γύρω από το μικρό τελωνείο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήταν την εποχή που η ακτή Τζελέπη και τα λεμονάδικα ήταν πλημμυρισμένα από τα καράβια του Ευθυμιάδη, όπως και απέναντι η ακτή Μιαούλη γύρω από το μικρό τελωνείο.


Κάθε εποχή υπήρχε το σινιάλο που κυριαρχούσε στο λιμάνι μόνο που τώρα έχουν λιγοστέψει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Δ/Π ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στο  λιμανι του Πειραια την Ανοιξη του 1969

_Philippos K  Megalokonomou.jpg

_Ο φιλος καραβολατρης GIANNHS   MANJTZOURIS    χαριζει  την ανωτερω φωτογραφια στον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _To  Δ/Π ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ στο  λιμανι του Πειραια την Ανοιξη του 1969
> 
> _Philippos K  Megalokonomou.jpg
> 
> _Ο φιλος καραβολατρης GIANNHS   MANJTZOURIS    χαριζει  την ανωτερω φωτογραφια στον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_


Eυχαριστώ,υπάρχει κ η μεθαδόνη για αποτοξίνωση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τα εχει δοκιμασει ολα!!! δεν βρισκει γιατρεια με τιποτα!!!_  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

καρτ ποσταλ με το EMPRESS QUEEN σε μια ωραια πλωρια ποζα που φαινεται και το πηδαλιο πανω στο κορακι της πλωρης

$_57.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*A better version of that period PC showing Philippos berted at Piraeus. 
At the same place was also Miaoulis and Kanaris at that time. FF’*

Phillipos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Very nice postcard!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία της Ρόδου βλέπουμε και το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ "μέσα" στην καμάρα των τειχών

philippos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια μιας φωτογραφίας που ανέβασε ο Ν.Αλμπανόπουλος στο Flickr και δείχνει το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ αρόδο στον Αρμενιστή

31638941396_693cc02315_o.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

*Here some copies from a leaflat I bought at ebay.

 Henry Lunn Ltd*, UK offered a cruise Oct. 1961 with PHILIPPOS to Greece and Turkey by Train from London to Venice & vv.*

*The company Henry Lunn Ltd. (renamed as Sir Henry Lunn Travel) grew to become one of the  largest travel agents in Britain. During the 1960s the company was  merged with the Polytechnic Touring Association to form LUNN POLY. ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Lunn )

*The most interesting point of this leaflat is the detailed deck plan of the Kavounides Liner PHILIPPOS:

Scannen0033.jpg Scannen0036.jpg Scannen0035.jpg


*

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά και δυστυχώς αγνώστου τίτλου ελληνική ταινία, φαίνεται και το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ δεμένο στην Κυνοσούρα με εμφανή τα σημάδια από την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε. Από τα υπόλοιπα πλοία που φαίνονται πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 1972-73. Εδώ δυο καρέ ενωμένα.

philippos burned out.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ σε μια κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο τη δεκαετία του '50, ίσως το 1955 που είχε ναυλωθεί από την Swan Hellenic.

filippos.jpg philippos heraklion#.jpg philippos delos.jpg philippos.jpg filipposs 1950s.jpg
Φωτο Erich Andres, United Images

----------

